# Greenies warning



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have never given these to Koda but just saw this article and thought I would pass it along...

Veterinarians warn of dog treat dangers | That's Life - Home


----------



## dpotts (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you for sharing!!! How horrible would it be to lose your fur baby to something like this? Ugh.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Idon't like greenies,at all.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a nightmare to go through. It infuriates me that this product is still on the market... you know that this can't be the only incident.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Schwartz said dog owners need to realize that any treat marketed as a dental chew really won't have much benefit for a dog's teeth.
> 
> "These products simply don't stay in contact with the teeth long enough to remove tartar. The only thing that's going to do that is actively brushing your dogs teeth and getting routine dental cleanings at your vet's office," she said.


I don't believe this. 

And since our Sammy's mom died during a routine teeth cleaning and I've known a lot of other dogs who never woke up from routine teeth cleanings, I will brush my dog's teeth and continue giving him chews. Not necessarily greenies though (my dog will smell like brussel sprouts for a day or two if he gets one).


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

Does this come in a powder form does anyone know????? I am so concerned... I have a poder taht is mixed with water and mixed in to his food. It was suggeste to me to possibly help if something was missing from his diet contributing to the massive grass eating. She said it is like our "greens" powder or vitamins that we can get.... i believe it is called Pet Greens.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My Vet warned me about these several years ago, fortunately I have never given them to my guys.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

i dont think that is the same thing. These things are a brand called "Greenies" they are dental chew bones that are supposed to clean teeth.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have heard bad things about these as well. Thanks for the warning, it is so important for people to know!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Along the same line - what are some dental chews that you guys WOULD recommend?


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Weren't they recalled a few years back?
Never gave them to Mick. Look at the ingredients.
Just start brushing the teeth when they're pups. They'll end up looking forward to it.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Tennyson said:


> Just start brushing the teeth when they're pups. They'll end up looking forward to it.


And use yummy tasting toothpaste and just do a little at a time. Riley LOVES when I brush his teeth. Its cute how excited he gets, but it actually makes it more difficult half the time! :doh:


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes- I knew about this danger a long time ago. I wish they would take them off the market!


----------



## Sadie's mum (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks so much for the warning - we were given a free one at PetSmart a few months ago, and we were waiting for Sadie to be a little older before giving it to her. I had no idea that it could be dangerous. I'll throw it away tonight...


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Is it just greenies? I thought other brands like nylabone also produced these sort of dental chews.


----------



## jenno2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for this. I will quit using them. However, our boy doesn't like getting his teeth brushed, and almost died during sedation given him for a cleaning at our vet. Not sure what other options there are to clean teeth. I've seen some liquids to add to water. Are they safe? Hate to see him get an abcess.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I got a free greenie with a nylabone. Put it in a drawer with leash etc. And it was eaten by mice. The mice poison sort of looks like greenies. So wonder. Right now I am using antlers ad chews. Had no problem with elk antlers which are very hard.


----------



## mbdsmith (Aug 13, 2015)

vcm5 said:


> And use yummy tasting toothpaste and just do a little at a time. Riley LOVES when I brush his teeth. Its cute how excited he gets, but it actually makes it more difficult half the time! :doh:


If you don't mind sharing, what brand and flavor of doggie toothpaste are you using?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

This article is three years old...greenies have changed their formula since then. They're now softer and very bendable. Before they were extremely hard and wouldn't bend at all. I give them once in a while, but I do monitor my two when I give them out.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

kwhit said:


> This article is three years old...greenies have changed their formula since then. They're now softer and very bendable. Before they were extremely hard and wouldn't bend at all. I give them once in a while, but I do monitor my two when I give them out.


I'm not 100% sure, but I think even on the packaging it says "new formula". 

I've given Maverick dental chews all his life and luckily never ran into any problems. He gets Greenies and the ones from Costco (shaped like a white bone) and loves those as well.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Are we talking about these? I give them to Buddy once in a while .. not all the time because I find them expensive and he polishes one off in 1 minute.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah, those are what the thread is about. I haven't given Rumple anything like that yet, as I thought he was too young. It's starting to sound like they've changed their formula and are okay to give?


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Even though some people swear by them, I don't use them. Not worth the risk.


----------

